# Need help with Chappos Ginger Beer Recipe



## Njldmm (22/4/14)

Hi Guys,

Just a quick question, I am trying to follow Chappos recipe and create a ginger beer with a 4.5-5%ABV. From memory Chappos ABV was 6%ish (I might be wrong though). Should I reduce the brown sugar or the honey or both by the percentage I'm after? Does anyone think this will have any negative affects ?

Thanks,
Nick.


----------



## lczaban (25/5/14)

Reduce the sugar content because you can control the ABV changes easier. It will also reduce the amount of ingredient changes required to adjust the ABV, and therefore it should keep any taste changes to a minimum. Both of these issues relate to the fact honey has a lower percentage of fermentables that convert to alcohol (as opposed to sugar).

I hope this helps!


----------



## Njldmm (26/5/14)

Thanks GravityGuru,

I have already brewed up a batch (just kept it as per the recipe), however my next batch I will be doing as you suggested and drop the amount of sugar.

Nick.


----------

